# Tony Khan: Anyone Who Signs With WWE is Signing a Temporary Arrangement



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

> Tony Khan weighs in on WWE continuing to cut talent.
> 
> MJF has made it no secret that his AEW contract expires in 2024 and that he will listen to any offer present to him. He even brought up his contract situation on Wednesday's AEW Dynamite, officially making it cannon on AEW TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF would struggle in a PG environment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reality shows TK is not wrong


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Jericho wasn't wrong when he had a pop at that green haired NXT girl lol. They will all eventually come begging for a job at AEW. Best not to burn bridges with them. If MJF really wants to go WWE he can fuck off there. Won't be long afterwards that they sack his ass.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

The fat fuck from Shit Row is now begging AEW to sign him in his recent rap on social media, this is just a few weeks after he was talking shit about them.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> The fat fuck from Shit Row is now begging AEW to sign him in his recent rap on social media, this is just a few weeks after he was talking shit about them.


See my post above. They all come begging. Even that sex pest Ric Flair wants a job, a week after dissing their viewing figures.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

He isn't necessarily wrong. My issue with Tony (and some other people in that camp) when he makes statements like this is that there's going to be a time when AEW's chickens come home to roost, that's basically inevitable. Continuing to paint himself & AEW as being the opposite of WWE or like the moral high ground or utopia for wrestlers is going to eventually bite him in the ass.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

RoganJosh said:


> See my post above. They all come begging. Even that sex pest Ric Flair wants a job, a week after dissing their viewing figures.


yeah I know… Flair’s fucking lost it. Pathetic and sad family


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TK has the company running for 2 years now and talks about lifers. Ok. It doesn't matter for us and if wrestlers want to believe that, then it is fine. In the very end that are the same kind of peeps, who signed with WWE their second or third contract and thought, that it is besser this time and the bad things would only happen to other people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> The fat fuck from Shit Row is now begging AEW to sign him in his recent rap on social media, this is just a few weeks after he was talking shit about them.


lol, really?

he blocked me, i can’t even listen to the karma rap

:,(


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

La Parka said:


> MJF would struggle in a PG environment.


He’d be a manager in WWE. But at least he would not have to cut his hair.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Khan is very smart to appear talent friendly. A lot of wrestlers will consider that when their contracts are up


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I will say this about Tony that wont be positive for him... WWE had a huge roster and was plucking nearly everyone from the indys it seemed like. That led to mass layoffs.

While AEW isn't taking everyone they do still have a huge roster. I don't think that it's smart for Tony to be talking about WWEs handling with talent because at some point he will probably have to financially make some decisions. He knows that he can't financially keep everyone until they retire while still hiring more.

Everything that he said is what all of us that are critical of WWE have said and it hasn't gone unnoticed of how he keeps talent and honors their contracts to the end. He doesn't need to keep talking himself up. His actions are speaking for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fearless said:


> I will say this about Tony that wont be positive for him... WWE had a huge roster and was plucking nearly everyone from the indys it seemed like. That led to mass layoffs.
> 
> While AEW isn't taking everyone they do still have a huge roster. I don't think that it's smart for Tony to be talking about WWEs handling with talent because at some point he will probably have to financially make some decisions. He knows that he can't financially keep everyone until they retire while still hiring more.
> 
> Everything that he said is what all of us that are critical of WWE have said and it hasn't gone unnoticed of how he keeps talent and honors their contracts to the end. He doesn't need to keep talking himself up. His actions are speaking for him.


fact is, he can have a larger roster - he is paying them less

cause they are true independent contractors - he needs them wednesday / sometimes a friday and sometimes a ppv

they can side hustle on twitch and do indies

its not a 1 to 1 with wwe vs aew contracts


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I think wrestlers would still be smart to sign with WWE because they would get some name recognition. They can say “I worked for WWE”.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Fearless said:


> I will say this about Tony that wont be positive for him... WWE had a huge roster and was plucking nearly everyone from the indys it seemed like. That led to mass layoffs.
> 
> While AEW isn't taking everyone they do still have a huge roster. I don't think that it's smart for Tony to be talking about WWEs handling with talent because at some point he will probably have to financially make some decisions. He knows that he can't financially keep everyone until they retire while still hiring more.
> 
> Everything that he said is what all of us that are critical of WWE have said and it hasn't gone unnoticed of how he keeps talent and honors their contracts to the end. He doesn't need to keep talking himself up. His actions are speaking for him.


Most of them are on a lower pay tier so TK isn't really paying out much. Only the top talents get the big money. Having a large roster means we the viewers aren't forced to watch the same wrestlers week in week out.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

God, why can't he shut up for once?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Based on the ongoing releases hes not wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can't argue with this tbh. Tony will at least let people finish their contracts.*


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel like MJF wants to go mainstream and follow The Rock steps. Hes so damn good, he could be actually bigger than professional wrestling. It would be more easier for him since WWE is much more recognizable brand.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think wrestlers would still be smart to sign with WWE because they would get some name recognition. They can say “I worked for WWE”.


And the fans can say ‘lol ex-wwe reject’ in a year’s time?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't argue with this tbh. Tony will at least let people finish their contracts.*


It is the bare minimum requirement

you sign with us for 3 years - we pay you for 3 years

if we have an opt out at 90 days / you should have an opt out at 90 days

it really is the minimum minimum


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fact is, he can have a larger roster - he is paying them less
> 
> cause they are true independent contractors - he needs them wednesday / sometimes a friday and sometimes a ppv
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!

Someone who actually gets it. This is what being an actual Independent Contractor looks like in a wrestling promotion. AEW works in cycles so if you are not a part of the current cycle then you are free to book and work in the independent's. The roster is not bloated for this very reason.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Is there a single day that goes by where this moron with HIS very small penis syndrome does NOT mention WWE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Someone who actually gets it. This is what being an actual Independent Contractor looks like in a wrestling promotion. AEW works in cycles so if you are not a part of the current cycle then you are free to book and work in the independent's. The roster is not bloated for this very reason.


If only brian cage could get that through his thick skull - all he had to do was wait

Mox, Kenny, Jericho out of rotation - they’ll need some bodies to fill those slots

but nooooo - him and wifey wanted him to be ‘booked like Lesnar’ 

geeeeezzz - could’ve been his time now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cooper09 said:


> Is there a single day that goes by where this moron with HIS very small penis syndrome does NOT mention WWE


Doesn’t the same thing go for you and commenting on threads about him?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If only brian cage could get that through his thick skull - all he had to do was wait
> 
> Mox, Kenny, Jericho out of rotation - they’ll need some bodies to fill those slots
> 
> ...


Brian Cage has no leg to stand on with his feelings of being 'misused' when he was taking bookings on Wednesdays during the Pandemic Era when he should have been on Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Brian Cage has no leg to stand on with his feelings of being 'misused' when he was taking bookings on Wednesdays during the Pandemic Era when he should have been on Dynamite.


Yeah, there is that too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - here comes the Steen teases (thought i kinda fit in here with chat about contracts)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462145149400756228


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

It's an act. MJF is a AEW lifer. He'd be the new Miz in WWE. Drip stick sold separately.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any one who signs any sort of contract in wrestling is singing a temporary arrangement. Granted, WWE seems a bit more unsecured at the moment, but just because you sign a contract with AEW doesn´t mean you´re safe for life.

It´s obvious TK is doing damage control from his media disaster regarding womens wrestling, so now he´s back to saying "ohh, look at the evil WWE, and look at how great I am in comparison"


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Fearless said:


> I will say this about Tony that wont be positive for him... WWE had a huge roster and was plucking nearly everyone from the indys it seemed like. That led to mass layoffs.
> 
> While AEW isn't taking everyone they do still have a huge roster. I don't think that it's smart for Tony to be talking about WWEs handling with talent because at some point he will probably have to financially make some decisions. He knows that he can't financially keep everyone until they retire while still hiring more.
> 
> Everything that he said is what all of us that are critical of WWE have said and it hasn't gone unnoticed of how he keeps talent and honors their contracts to the end. He doesn't need to keep talking himself up. His actions are speaking for him.


I agree, except one point, which people like to overlook: he can keep financially any person he hires, because he got the endless money cheat (his daddy pays!). Therefore it makes no sense to compare himself to WWE and Tony should know that. I am happy, if the wrestlers really become lifers.
The only problem with having so many people hired: if Tony loses interest or is forced to retire (e.g., health issues) and his family want to get rid of AEW, they cannot sell the show with all the peeps under contract to a regular business man, who likes the promotion to go on. Employer's labor cost would be too high and there need to be lawyers hired, to handle all the contracts. The only company who could use all the wrestlers, is a company with many many wrestling shows and live tours. This is also the only company who could get rid off an opponent this way, so they don't need to make money from his deal and are fine with +-0. The name of the company, well, you know yourself ...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I will say this about Tony that wont be positive for him... WWE had a huge roster and was plucking nearly everyone from the indys it seemed like. That led to mass layoffs.
> 
> While AEW isn't taking everyone they do still have a huge roster. I don't think that it's smart for Tony to be talking about WWEs handling with talent because at some point he will probably have to financially make some decisions. He knows that he can't financially keep everyone until they retire while still hiring more.
> 
> Everything that he said is what all of us that are critical of WWE have said and it hasn't gone unnoticed of how he keeps talent and honors their contracts to the end. He doesn't need to keep talking himself up. His actions are speaking for him.


I think his silent work has recently been made public and shouldn't have taken this long.
He contributed to an all women's PPV on NWA and he didn't get much credit. He kept many ships afloat during the pandemic. His stuff with TNA this year gave them some much needed attention.

I feel like some people take his kindness for granted and I think he knows that.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

If MJF even considers going to WWE before he hits 40 and can go be the manager they will inevitably make him then he'd be a gigantic fool. The guy makes Punk look like a giant, he'd be dead over there within months.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think wrestlers would still be smart to sign with WWE because they would get some name recognition. They can say “I worked for WWE”.


A fact that is becoming less and less pertinent.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And the fans can say ‘lol ex-wwe reject’ in a year’s time?


lol good point

but i think WWE is a great starting point because you can develop a decent social media following - and from there you can become some influencer and develop a career that way. Killer Kross is now a more well known individual because of his run in WWE (however short it was)


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> I think his silent work has recently been made public and shouldn't have taken this long.
> He contributed to an all women's PPV on NWA and he didn't get much credit. He kept many ships afloat during the pandemic. His stuff with TNA this year gave them some much needed attention.
> 
> I feel like some people take his kindness for granted and I think he knows that.


I would not call that kindness. Let's be honest, Tony Khan bought himself into people's heart with his daddy's money. That were not really smart business decision every time. If you are bribing people once, many of them expect it to happen all the time. We already got Bryan and CM Punk this year, so some people except something even bigger for chrismas.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, really?
> 
> he blocked me, i can’t even listen to the karma rap
> 
> :,(


How do you make people block you from Twitter?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Without all the facts and circumstances surrounding the layoffs, you can't possibly sit on your moral high-horse and claim that your company doesn't do (x) like the competition without aligning yourself in the same context of things. WWE and AEW are apples and oranges in terms of infrastructure. Tony has to ask himself what he'd do in the SAME situation first, before bragging. Anything else is disingenuous and spin.


His comment is basically just a sales pitch to entice wrestlers that are on the fence.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> How do you make people block you from Twitter?


Lol - i merely replied to Max Caster who was replying to Top Dolla that he would smoke him in a rap battle

innocent really 🤷‍♂️ 

Thought a diss rapper would have thicker skin


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Buhalovski said:


> I feel like MJF wants to go mainstream and follow The Rock steps. Hes so damn good, he could be actually bigger than professional wrestling. It would be more easier for him since WWE is much more recognizable brand.


MJF is about four to five inches too short for a WWE under Johnny L and Vince McMahon. If they are still in power, he’ll be at the low end of the card doing jobs or be utilized as a manager. I wasn’t joking when I posted that. If Adam Cole - who is taller but more slightly built - was viewed as unacceptable for a main roster spot, why on Earth does MJF think that WWE would give him anything but a semblance of a push?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Without all the facts and circumstances surrounding the layoffs, you can't possibly sit on your moral high-horse and claim that your company doesn't do (x) like the competition without aligning yourself in the same context of things. WWE and AEW are apples and oranges in terms of infrastructure. Tony has to ask himself what he'd do in the SAME situation first, before bragging. Anything else is disingenuous and spin.
> 
> 
> His comment is basically just a sales pitch to entice wrestlers that are on the fence.


Tony can simply look at the financials and make that decision. And the financials point out that WWE can easily - easily afford to keep everyone on staff and make record profitability. They have the prospects of farming out the Network overseas for additional license deals like they did in the United States, and can grow their revenue and profitability without taking additional risks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seafort said:


> Tony can simply look at the financials and make that decision. And the financials point out that WWE can easily - easily afford to keep everyone on staff and make record profitability. They have the prospects of farming out the Network overseas for additional license deals like they did in the United States, and can grow their revenue and profitability without taking additional risks.


Was Tony privy to the WWE meetings that led to these releases? Unless you understand exactly why these layoffs occurred (and it appears like TK doesn't) then there's no way to even compare himself to this situation. There might come a day where mass layoffs in AEW are warranted, and that's a decision that TK will have to face once it happens. Again, the WWE infrastructure is a different animal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They set themselves up for failure by trying to take a high ground. Remember when they were going to have health care and a union


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The author of the article doesn’t know the difference between the words canon and cannon, so I give it no credence. Morons should not be paid any attention.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Was Tony privy to the WWE meetings that led to these releases? Unless you understand exactly why these layoffs occurred (and it appears like TK doesn't) then there's no way to even compare himself to this situation. There might come a day where mass layoffs in AEW are warranted, and that's a decision that TK will have to face once it happens. Again, the WWE infrastructure is a different animal.


C’mon now

its a public traded company - the reason stated is ‘budget cuts’

what makes you think its anything else? Its been like 100 people and everybody can see their profits


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> They set themselves up for failure by trying to take a high ground. Remember when they were going to have health care and a union


Oy vey - you’re never gonna let this one go, right?

Tk never said they’ll have a union / and he does give health care to his permanent employees or double role people or exclusive wrestlers

there is zero reason to give health care to an independent contractor who can work indy dates - that is an independent contractor / they sort their own health care, regardless of the profession

even Cody never said Union - someone interpreted it as union and he came right after and said ‘a union will kill wrestling’

you can’t just soundbite the same things over and over when they’ve been disproven


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon now
> 
> its a public traded company - the reason stated is ‘budget cuts’
> 
> what makes you think its anything else? Its been like 100 people and everybody can see their profits


Well, for starters, take Bray Wyatt and Braun Strowman. There's absolutely no way that the WWE didn't have underlying reasons for cutting them.


Also, budget cuts in relation to what? A potential sale? Something else? Does TK know? Was TK ever in whatever position they're in? How can he know for sure that he wouldn't call for these cuts under the same circumstances? If he's not in the same position then why even compare himself to them?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oy vey - you’re never gonna let this one go, right?
> 
> Tk never said they’ll have a union / and he does give health care to his permanent employees or double role people or exclusive wrestlers
> 
> ...


Oh shut it lol you know damn well the EVPs and "I'm team AEW before they even run a show fans" were nutting about how they were going to have health care and a union until that shit got shut down. 









All Elite Wrestling Sure Is Starting To Sound Like A Union


Coming out of All Elite Wrestling's Double or Nothing Rally in Jacksonville, executives for AEW talked up principles of health insurance for pro wrestlers and equal pay as the promotion is quickly becoming the closest thing the industry has to a union.




www.forbes.com





"Cody—who noted any in-ring injuries will be covered—interestingly compared AEW to Hollywood labor union SAG-AFTRA, saying “I’d like to see wrestling just like the television industry. I’ve done a few bit roles here and there but that treatment and that care you get for your time on-screen, you have a comparable influence as a pro wrestler. You’re just as recognizable and you should be just as taken care of.” 

Should AEW take off as viable competition to WWE, the possibility of health insurance and benefits will be an enticing wrinkle for future free agents within a promotion that has already outshined WWE in signing away current free agents."


Cody was all for it until he got put in his place and changed his tune


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WWE is incredibly petty. I've no doubt they'd be more than willing to sign MJF to a big contract just so they could intentionally ruin him.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

A bit worrying that khan said signing with aew makes you a lifer, there is a lot of woeful talent that needs to go like matt hardy at this point in his career to make way for fresh talent.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Every wrestling contract with any company is a "temporary arrangement". not sure if I want to even bother reading the rest of that.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

It seems obvious that WWE will be moving to short term one shot contracts. Come in, have match or feud, fuck off.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Was Tony privy to the WWE meetings that led to these releases? Unless you understand exactly why these layoffs occurred (and it appears like TK doesn't) then there's no way to even compare himself to this situation. There might come a day where mass layoffs in AEW are warranted, and that's a decision that TK will have to face once it happens. Again, the WWE infrastructure is a different animal.


These layoffs occurred for one of reasons - and possibly a combination of all:

1) WWE is getting ready for a sale and is stripping down its roster to the absolute essentials. It’s becoming as lean of an operation as possible

2) Change in vision. A HHH-led WWE would have use of the NXT talent. That no longer appears in the offing, so we default back to the Vince vision. Most of the male performers do not fit that template

3) Vince has simply grown far less patient and is far more willing to give up on someone after a few months

The simple fact is that they could have kept all of this talent and bought the contracts of all of the AEW and Impact and NJPW wrestlers and still have been profitable. They did this for possibly financial reasons, but not out of any financial danger.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Oh shut it lol you know damn well the EVPs and "I'm team AEW before they even run a show fans" were nutting about how they were going to have health care and a union until that shit got shut down.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.forbes.com/...arting-to-sound-like-a-union/?sh=75c8955e908d[/URL]
> 
> ...


There was also the famous "max 5 people from WWE" line that I´ve posted several times now, so I´m not doing it again.
But like Pepperidge farm, the Internet remembers


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


> It seems obvious that WWE will be moving to short term one shot contracts. Come in, have match or feud, fuck off.


That won’t work long term. You can’t bring in an unknown talent - say a Mike Michaels - with no build and no character and expect that to mean anything. They have to build and develop their own characters for the sake of the future.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> There was also the famous "max 5 people from WWE" line that I´ve posted several times now, so I´m not doing it again.
> But like Pepperidge farm, the Internet remembers


But you see that doesn't matter because they only got 17 people from WWE. Never mind that's 3x more than 5, stop remembering things AEW executives and talent said to big themselves up


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Why doesn't he put his money where his mouth is and actually offer lifetime guarantee contracts then instead of 1,2,3 and 5 year contracts. 

There going to come a time where he's going to have to make budget cuts, has to deal with an allegation, a serious injury etc etc and then he's going to have egg on his face.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Seafort said:


> That won’t work long term. You can’t bring in an unknown talent - say a Mike Michaels - with no build and no character and expect that to mean anything. They have to build and develop their own characters for the sake of the future.


I mean… They haven’t build a character for years now. They think ‘WWE’ is the character. They’ll have their core twenty to thirty people and bring in short term Indy people to job to them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seafort said:


> These layoffs occurred for one of reasons - and possibly a combination of all:
> 
> 1) WWE is getting ready for a sale and is stripping down its roster to the absolute essentials. It’s becoming as lean of an operation as possible
> 
> ...



But the point is this:

No one knows exactly what went into the decision-making for these cuts, including Tony Khan. There's obviously more at play than simple budget-cuts with a lot these performers. Unless we know for sure then it's unfair to compare this to AEW, which is in it's infancy and has a totally different infrastructure in place.

Feels more a tactic from TK to lure undecided talent to his company. "AEW performers are lifers" sounds a lot like Paul Heyman's speeches in ECW trying to make the roster feel like a family rebelling against the system. Nothing wrong with this, except maybe disingenuous and potentially hypocritical (if he ever turns around and does the same thing under similar circumstances).


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fact is, he can have a larger roster - he is paying them less
> 
> cause they are true independent contractors - he needs them wednesday / sometimes a friday and sometimes a ppv
> 
> ...


This is likely true. AEW is run as a TV based model, with talented contracted guaranteed a minimum number of episodes + their brand on licensed merchandise. There are very few restrictions in what else they do or work - they just need to be able to make themselves available for the tapings. And unless you're top tier or midcard then that will be accomodating too. 

With WWE cutting like crazy and ROH going into hibernation, it will be even cheaper to add names to the roster. Supply and demand. 

Plus a lot of them are cheap as hell anyway. I mean, how much would it cost to get Bear County, Brock Anderson, Daniel Garcia, Lee Moriarty and Shawn Dean for 30 dates per year? They weren't exactly commanding $1,000 per match on the indie scene. You're talking WWE NXT/Development level pay at best.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> But the point is this:
> 
> No one knows exactly what went into the decision-making for these cuts, including Tony Khan. There's obviously more at play than simple budget-cuts with a lot these performers. Unless we know for sure then it's unfair to compare this to AEW, which is in it's infancy and has a totally different infrastructure in place.
> 
> Feels more a tactic from TK to lure undecided talent to his company. "AEW performers are lifers" sounds a lot like Paul Heyman's speeches in ECW trying to make the roster feel like a family rebelling against the system. Nothing wrong with this, except maybe disingenuous and potentially hypocritical (if he ever turns around and does the same thing under similar circumstances).


Time will tell.

And I got to hear one of those speeches in 1997. Heyman is charismatic.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seafort said:


> Time will tell.
> 
> And I got to hear one of those speeches in 1997. Heyman is charismatic.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

You have certainty with AEW contracts - a three year contract means you'll get paid the low level guarantee you agreed to for three years, unless fired for cause. There was cases of newly hired wwe wrestlers who uprooted their lives to move to Florida only to be released within weeks. 

It's not all kumbaya and rainbows - AEW is a business and contracts will be allowed to run out. Talent not being used and unhappy can basically book themselves as they would if unsigned - no indies run on Wednesdays so not missing dates by having to be available for Dynamite. So they can work Fri, Sat, Sun indie dates to their hearts content. And I'd be pretty sure AEW would release any talent who asked if they planned on not renewing them if that talent had possibility of a contract elsewhere. 

WWE has long run a scumbag shop that heavily favored the company.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

kennedy and dunn wouldn't know what to do with mjf. i mean....they'd probably make him the next miz.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Oh shut it lol you know damn well the EVPs and "I'm team AEW before they even run a show fans" were nutting about how they were going to have health care and a union until that shit got shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah - he changed his tune quick is what i’m saying - he sounded like he was saying union, and right after aew started he said ‘a union will kill wrestling’ - so there was never an official aew ‘we’re starting a union’ talk - it was cody talking out his ass and he got put straight. Its not a companies role to create a union - the workers have to

And doesn’t change my point on the health care - TK has said before in a media scrum that all exclusive and dual role guys have healthcare and he also said ‘i’m even giving health care to guys i don’t have to’ - which i am assuming was some independent guys

but no company needs to give healthcare to independent contractors / except for in-ring, which they and wwe do


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaSlacker said:


> This is likely true. AEW is run as a TV based model, with talented contracted guaranteed a minimum number of episodes + their brand on licensed merchandise. There are very few restrictions in what else they do or work - they just need to be able to make themselves available for the tapings. And unless you're top tier or midcard then that will be accomodating too.
> 
> With WWE cutting like crazy and ROH going into hibernation, it will be even cheaper to add names to the roster. Supply and demand.
> 
> Plus a lot of them are cheap as hell anyway. I mean, how much would it cost to get Bear County, Brock Anderson, Daniel Garcia, Lee Moriarty and Shawn Dean for 30 dates per year? They weren't exactly commanding $1,000 per match on the indie scene. You're talking WWE NXT/Development level pay at best.


the only ‘exclusivity’ they require is ‘tv’

no contracted talent can appear on another promotions tv show except if he approves it

which is what started the whole forbidden door with njpw / they wanted mox on njpw usa, and were not allowed

that was where negotiations started - they had to come ask TK to get him


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

TK is right here. AEW literally fired 3 wrestlers, and all of them for moral/disciplinary reasons. How many people did WWE release just this year? Is that what a company does that has "record profits"? No.

I believe that wrestlers in AEW make less money than WWE. but I think AEW is a better promotion for talent than WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I mean @RapShepard - you’ve posted this article so many times in the past - but read TKs bit










*some wrestlers will have health insurance (they do)
*it will be wrestlers who become employees - with either dual roles or exclusivity

also it says ‘an industry that misclassifies as independent contractors’ - AEW has switched this and correctly classifies their part time wrestlers as independent contractors cause they. Can. Do. Other. Shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah - he changed his tune quick is what i’m saying - he sounded like he was saying union, and right after aew started he said ‘a union will kill wrestling’ - so there was never an official aew ‘we’re starting a union’ talk - it was cody talking out his ass and he got put straight. Its not a companies role to create a union - the workers have to
> 
> And doesn’t change my point on the health care - TK has said before in a media scrum that all exclusive and dual role guys have healthcare and he also said ‘i’m even giving health care to guys i don’t have to’ - which i am assuming was some independent guys
> 
> but no company needs to give healthcare to independent contractors / except for in-ring, which they and wwe do


The thing is they should really just avoid making statements of morality because at the end of they day they are a business, and sometimes business shit needs to go down. Don't get me wrong I don't think Tony is some evil person or anything dumb like that. But no need to put himself in a corner he doesn't need to be in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean @RapShepard - you’ve posted this article so many times in the past - but read TKs bit
> 
> View attachment 112034
> 
> ...


Even they aren't true independent contractors. See them needing clearance to do shit outside of AEW and them absolutely not being allowed to wrestle on US wrestling television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> The thing is they should really just avoid making statements of morality because at the end of they day they are a business, and sometimes business shit needs to go down. Don't get me wrong I don't think Tony is some evil person or anything dumb like that. But no need to put himself in a corner he doesn't need to be in.


why not? He is trying to steal big name talent

big yourself up as much as possible and deal with the fallout when it happens

he’s a big boi promoter now - selling his brand is a must


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> kennedy and dunn wouldn't know what to do with mjf. i mean....they'd probably make him the next miz.


That would be his ceiling...which is fine in that this would mean he’d be making a healthy income for a decade plus. But he’s smaller than the Miz and that might be held against him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Even they aren't true independent contractors. See them needing clearance to do shit outside of AEW and them absolutely not being allowed to wrestle on US wrestling television.


of course thats still independent

you can have exclusivity clauses, but you can’t stop other work - an independent contractor of any job, must have 2 or more income streams. and one cannot contribute more than 80% i think (might be different per country)

i am one right now - i can do other shit, i am just exclusive to my main company when it comes to crypto marketing. But i can do cupcake marketing if i wanted

ps> remember, the only need clearance for tv appearances - and in USA only if i recall


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think wrestlers would still be smart to sign with WWE because they would get some name recognition. They can say “I worked for WWE”.


Yup.

People don't really see things like this but from a business perspective if I had the choice between say Former WWE Superstar John Morrison or AEW Upper Midcarder Darby Allin I'm taking Morrison every day of the week even if he is in his forties.

Here in Australia, the United States and around the world "A former WWE Superstar is coming to town" is a great selling point to newspapers, radio stations, the local news (If you're a big enough name) and the people. AEW star coming to town is only attractive to the smart marks.

In an ideal world you do a big run in the WWE, go to AEW, finish up with them and cash in on the indies.



ShadowCounter said:


> It's an act. MJF is a AEW lifer. He'd be the new Miz in WWE. Drip stick sold separately.


Why wouldn't you want to be the new Miz? Dude has been with them for almost 20 years, has won the triple crown, wrestled every major star they have, main evented WrestleMania, got his own reality TV show, movie roles and plenty more.

I'd take that over being a lifer in the main events of AEW to be honest with you.



deadcool said:


> TK is right here. AEW literally fired 3 wrestlers, and all of them for moral/disciplinary reasons. How many people did WWE release just this year? Is that what a company does that has "record profits"? No.


I feel like WWE in a way kind of "cut the fat". They say budget cuts but the reality is most of the people they cut just weren't very good or their runs had come to a close. The only ones that immediately come to mind that I'd class as odd would be Bray and Braun.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why not? He is trying to steal big name talent
> 
> big yourself up as much as possible and deal with the fallout when it happens
> 
> he’s a big boi promoter now - selling his brand is a must


I feel you on big yourself up, I'm more so saying don't attach yourself on things you might not be able to back up forever. Case in point they get so much shit about the women's division because Brandi went off on how they'd get equal pay and yada yada, now Tony can't do a interview without addressing the state of the division. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course thats still independent
> 
> you can have exclusivity clauses, but you can’t stop other work - an independent contractor of any job, must have 2 or more income streams. and one cannot contribute more than 80% i think (might be different per country)
> 
> ...


I'd compare it to Bellator and UFC, with AEW being the Bellator. Bellator fighters get more leeway than UFC fighters to the point of being able to fight in other promotions like Rizin(biggest Japanese MMA promotion) but they have to get Bellator's permission. They just can't fight where they please when they please.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I feel you on big yourself up, I'm more so saying don't attach yourself on things you might not be able to back up forever. Case in point they get so much shit about the women's division because Brandi went off on how they'd get equal pay and yada yada, now Tony can't do a interview without addressing the state of the division.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd compare it to Bellator and UFC, with AEW being the Bellator. Bellator fighters get more leeway than UFC fighters to the point of being able to fight in other promotions like Rizin(biggest Japanese MMA promotion) but they have to get Bellator's permission. They just can't fight where they please when they please.


yah, Brandi talking shit doesn’t help - we can agree there

my understanding from what i read / heard - they don’t need to clear which independents they work, the only requirements are ‘be available Wednesday (and ppv dates i am assuming)’ / ‘don’t do tv without office approval’

everything else is fair game - indies, youtube, twitch, film projects, music shit - hell, both marko and janela are fulltime bookers in 2 promotions


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, Brandi talking shit doesn’t help - we can agree there
> 
> my understanding from what i read / heard - they don’t need to clear which independents they work, the only requirements are ‘be available Wednesday (and ppv dates i am assuming)’ / ‘don’t do tv without office approval’
> 
> everything else is fair game - indies, youtube, twitch, film projects, music shit - hell, both marko and janela are fulltime bookers in 2 promotions


Yeah no doubt they got more freedom, just it's not total freedom. But yeah I'd just suggest Tony under promise and over deliver, that way he can never be accused of disappointing folk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah no doubt they got more freedom, just it's not total freedom. But yeah I'd just suggest Tony under promise and over deliver, that way he can never be accused of disappointing folk.


mate, you know they’ll be accused of shit regardless - i would like to see him go hog-wild personally

most fun wrestling has been is when TK is coked up and spewing shit

im 10 years we’ll look back at a broken man, wishing we had a TK who was still this passionate


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, you know they’ll be accused of shit regardless - i would like to see him go hog-wild personally
> 
> most fun wrestling has been is when TK is coked up and spewing shit
> 
> im 10 years we’ll look back at a broken man, wishing we had a TK who was still this passionate


No doubt, but at least then they got make shit up lol. But coke Tony is funny. Lot of Dana White energy lol


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why wouldn't you want to be the new Miz? Dude has been with them for almost 20 years, has won the triple crown, wrestled every major star they have, main evented WrestleMania, got his own reality TV show, movie roles and plenty more.
> 
> I'd take that over being a lifer in the main events of AEW to be honest with you.


Because he's a punchline. No one will remember this guy 10-15 years from now as anything but a joke if they remember him at all.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think wrestlers would still be smart to sign with WWE because they would get some name recognition. They can say “I worked for WWE”.


True, especially the women. Check how many followers female WWE wrestlers have on social media.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the only ‘exclusivity’ they require is ‘tv’
> 
> no contracted talent can appear on another promotions tv show except if he approves it
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've not followed the money and contract side of things like you guys have. Very clever little deals Khan has been signing. 

It's a good way for those wrestlers to grow their own personal brand. Increasing their value on the indie scene. They don't really get squashed and when they do lose it's after showing what they can do for 10 mins. Nice little showpiece platform.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think wrestlers would still be smart to sign with WWE because they would get some name recognition. They can say “I worked for WWE”.


Depends. The WWE owns the name they became synonymous with. 

If they can get a decent push on the main roster or what's left of NXT. If they get squashed often, given bad comedy and then lose the name that's on their Twitter and Instagram accounts. Not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Seafort said:


> He’d be a manager in WWE. But at least he would not have to cut his hair.


He’d probably be asked to grow his hair out


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Ger said:


> TK has the company running for 2 years now and talks about lifers. Ok. It doesn't matter for us and if wrestlers want to believe that, then it is fine. In the very end that are the same kind of peeps, who signed with WWE their second or third contract and thought, that it is besser this time and the bad things would only happen to other people.


Pretty much they're all in it for a pay check. The real porblem is how many of today's wrestlers still haven't learned from past wrestlers and believe they can still go well into their 40s and 50s. Many of them have no backup plan in life.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Buhalovski said:


> I feel like MJF wants to go mainstream and follow The Rock steps. Hes so damn good, he could be actually bigger than professional wrestling. It would be more easier for him since WWE is much more recognizable brand.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

ShadowCounter said:


> Because he's a punchline. No one will remember this guy 10-15 years from now as anything but a joke if they remember him at all.


This is total bs.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

it's gonna take a few years, but eventually, in wrestler/worker circles, signing with wwe is gonna label one a mark. 


unless the money is huge, but they only give that money to old heads. and that's a different discussion.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> True, especially the women. Check how many followers female WWE wrestlers have on social media.


indians finna indian


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

C'mon now. Clearly MJF is working people. Tony knows that too and is playing along. There's no way he is that dumb to be saying it out loud while he is binded in a contract with AEW. This literally means "don't push me". If it was for real he wouldn't be having programs with guys like Punk, Jericho and Darby. MJF keeps his kayfabe character for every interview.

Agreed with the rest of the statement. I think WWE is changing direction and going back to mid 2000s, pre NXT scouting style. They are letting guys go that they hoarded for NXT world domination project pre-pandemic. It's not a possibility anymore so they are letting them go. Or it could be them looking to sell the company entirely.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Doesn’t the same thing go for you and commenting on threads about him?


I mean one owns a company and the other posts on threads. You tell me whist the difference is


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Meanwhile this clown has a bloated roster that still consists of Luther, Matt Hardy, Billy Gunn, Joey Janela, Big Swole. Just to name a few


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Phony Khan is ruining AEW's identify. It's quickly being know and viewed as the anti-WWE instead of its own thing because Khan is desperate to be viewed as God's gift to professional wrestling.

STFU about the WWE already. You're not there yet ya clown.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - i merely replied to Max Caster who was replying to Top Dolla that he would smoke him in a rap battle
> 
> innocent really 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Thought a diss rapper would have thicker skin


Childish on both sides  ganging up and stuff like that doesnt look good on you, especially in the cesspool called twitter


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

and TK is 100% right as usual.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

What a weird statement considering signing with AEW is exactly the same...

AEW have released people from their contracts too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> What a weird statement considering signing with AEW is exactly the same...
> 
> AEW have released people from their contracts too


AEW waits for contracts to expire for the most part, even those they seem to have no plans for. In WWE, you could sign a contract tomorrow and be fired next month. There's a big difference as it means most of the talent feel they have job security.

AEW's 'releases' so far amount to a couple of disciplinary issues (Jimmy Havoc, Ivelisse), for personal or pandemic reasons (Bea Priestley, CIMA), and one unclear (Sadie Gibbs - she's retired to focus on being a PT). Quite the contrast to WWE ruthlessly releasing them by the dozen. Pretty clear just by listening to what the workers say that AEW treats its talent much better.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

3venflow said:


> AEW waits for contracts to expire for the most part, even those they seem to have no plans for. In WWE, you could sign a contract tomorrow and be fired next month. There's a big difference as it means most of the talent feel they have job security.
> 
> AEW's 'releases' so far amount to a couple of disciplinary issues (Jimmy Havoc, Ivelisse), for personal or pandemic reasons (Bea Priestley, CIMA), and one unclear (Sadie Gibbs - she's retired to focus on being a PT). Quite the contrast to WWE ruthlessly releasing them by the dozen. Pretty clear just by listening to what the workers say that AEW treats its talent much better.


Ah please before the pandemic WWE was keeping wrestlers against their will by keeping them under contract.

AEW don't have to worry about stuff like profit and loss but eventually they will release big groups. Simply not financially viable to keep dozens of people on long contracts and rarely and in some cases never use outside youtube shows nobody watches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> AEW don't have to worry about stuff like profit and loss but eventually they will release big groups. Simply not financially viable to keep dozens of people on long contracts and rarely and in some cases never use outside youtube shows nobody watches.


He's going to release wrestlers when their contracts expire unless of special circumstances. He isn't going to deprive them of their income for no reason other than corporate greed. He's said this and been consistent with this. Just because you're a WWE mark who defends their questionable business practices doesn't mean other companies act the same. WWE is the only promotion in the world that fires talent so ruthlessly. Pretty much all the others all honour contracts for the most part. Tony Khan hasn't even cut the bottom of the barrel guys, instead waiting for their contracts to reach a natural conclusion (a lot of AEW deals are up in 2022). If you can't see the difference between that and what WWE did with, say, Hit Row, then I don't know what to say. Even a lot of dyed in the wool WWE fans on Twitter are disgusted with how they have been treating talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Childish on both sides  ganging up and stuff like that doesnt look good on you, especially in the cesspool called twitter


Lol - I don’t mind if i look bad on twitter, or anywhere online really

its wrestling, we all look bad


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

3venflow said:


> He's going to release wrestlers when their contracts expire unless of special circumstances. He isn't going to deprive them of their income for no reason other than corporate greed. He's said this and been consistent with this. Just because you're a WWE mark who defends their questionable business practices doesn't mean other companies act the same. WWE is the only promotion in the world that fires talent so ruthlessly. Pretty much all the others all honour contracts for the most part. Tony Khan hasn't even cut the bottom of the barrel guys, instead waiting for their contracts to reach a natural conclusion (a lot of AEW deals are up in 2022). If you can't see the difference between that and what WWE did with, say, Hit Row, then I don't know what to say. Even a lot of dyed in the wool WWE fans on Twitter are disgusted with how they have been treating talent.


I'm guessing Janela, Avalon, Evans, Angelico, Butcher, Blade and Swole don't get new deals. Or at least not under the same terms. Doesn't mean they won't work with them still, yet it will be under Ryan Nemeth and Mike Sydal type agreements. Realistically they could do the same with Spears, Hager, Sabian, Ford, and Kiss.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Khan is like a fanboy living the dream and hoarding stars. I'll judge him fully once the real tough decisions arise.


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

I don't think he should be saying such bold words. TNA,WCW,ROH,FCW,LUCHA underground. All thought they could put WWE out of business.

I don't understand why Tony Khan is trying so hard to challenge WWE. He's signing every person WWE releases,and he's just like the rest that have failed to derail WWE.

If I were him I'd focus on my company and forget WWE exists,stop hiring every disgruntled WWE ex employees. And he'll make it pass 10 years.

To be frank I don't see AEW being on the radar in 10 years,near alone 20 years. He should create a new pro wrestling model instead of his current state of business.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

THeWrestling-TsirhcItna said:


> He's signing every person WWE releases


No he's not. He's signing a small percentage of who they release and they're usually good talents. The names are out there if you want to research.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony's statement worries me that Dork Order and OC are lifers now


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Tony Khan has been a godsend to pro wrestling. He is 100% a wrestling fan, and he has the financial ability and business acumen to take the industry to a level not seen in a very long time. It's clear he has a long-term vision for AEW, and so far it's working.

For better or worse, the WWE has become a slave to its stockholders. They'll squeeze every possible penny to increase profits, even at the expense of the wrestling product itself. From a corporate viewpoint, the company's cut-throat ways may make sense; to paraphrase Stone Cold, "And (profit's) the bottom line!" But their methods are adding to the perception that 1) Vince is preparing to sell, and 2) the WWE has become a souless entity that is slowly imploding from within.

Two different companies, two different visions, two different sets of goals.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

validreasoning said:


> Ah please before the pandemic WWE was keeping wrestlers against their will by keeping them under contract.
> 
> AEW don't have to worry about stuff like profit and loss but eventually they will release big groups. Simply not financially viable to keep dozens of people on long contracts and rarely and in some cases never use outside youtube shows nobody watches.


you don't know what you're talking about and should shut the fuck up honestly. it's obvious that your money is short. just stop.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> He's going to release wrestlers when their contracts expire unless of special circumstances


So it's also a temporary arrangement. Unless TK starts putting his dads money where his mouth is and AEW wrestlers start being signed for lifetime guaranteed 70 year contracts he needs to shut his mouth. He talks way too much.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

wwe contracts are like nfl contracts. it's a contract until they don't want you anymore.


make sure you get a good guaranteed amount, it's not baseball.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> So it's also a temporary arrangement. Unless TK starts putting his dads money where his mouth is and AEW wrestlers start being signed for lifetime guaranteed 70 year contracts he needs to shut his mouth. He talks way too much.


There's a big difference between firing someone halfway through a 3-5 year contract and letting a contract expire after said contract is fulfilled. Right now, as he said, he's not firing anyone. AEW uses structured contracts, so there's a lot of flexibility for both the company and the talent to work with.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Garty said:


> There's a big difference between firing someone halfway through a 3-5 year contract and letting a contract expire after said contract is fulfilled. Right now, as he said, he's not firing anyone. AEW uses structured contracts, so there's a lot of flexibility for both the company and the talent to work with.


There's also a big difference between a temporary agreement and a permanent agreement. Tony Khan also signs wrestlers to the former.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> There's also a big difference between a temporary agreement and a permanent agreement. Tony Khan also signs wrestlers to the former.


That's what I said... structured contracts. He uses long-term contracts, short-term contracts and per-appearance contracts. High level talent are signed somewhere between 3-5 years. Most of the mid-level talent are signed to short-term contracts, 1-2 years. Lower-level talent to 3-6 month contracts, or per-appearance contracts. That's why a lot of the talent are able to (want to) still work the indie scene.

Whether it's been temporary or permanent (nothing ever is) contracts, he has not fired anyone from said contracts... one or two were for released for disciplinary reasons and a few have asked for their release. Yes, some talent contracts have lapsed and are no longer with the company (or per-appearance), but they were not fired.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Show us what your contracts look like Tony!!!! If you don't have language in your contracts that allows you to release dead weight or locker room "cancers"...or more importantly bad contracts if Daddy cuts your allowance off...then you are a FOOL!


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

cai1981 said:


> Show us what your contracts look like Tony!!!! If you don't have language in your contracts that allows you to release dead weight of locker room "cancers"...or more importantly bad contracts if Daddy cuts your allowance off...then you are a FOOL!


Or God forbid, he has some morals? Maybe he doesn't need every last penny for his company to "survive" by cutting talent left and right. There's no stockholders, or shareholders to get in the way of that.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Garty said:


> Or God forbid, he has some morals? Maybe he doesn't need every last penny for his company to "survive" by cutting talent left and right. There's no stockholders, or shareholders to get in the way of that.


Morals and businesses that are looking to make money do not go hand in hand. Khan can simply give Daddy a call when his company doesn't have enough money to sign someone or do something. 

Sure, we want companies to "have a heart" or be sympathetic and so on. However, when "push comes to shove", they will ALWAYS pick their money over their employees/talent.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What a way to diss legends.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Yes Tony thats how contracts work.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Garty said:


> That's what I said... structured contracts. He uses long-term contracts, short-term contracts and per-appearance contracts. High level talent are signed somewhere between 3-5 years. Most of the mid-level talent are signed to short-term contracts, 1-2 years. Lower-level talent to 3-6 month contracts, or per-appearance contracts. That's why a lot of the talent are able to (want to) still work the indie scene.
> 
> Whether it's been temporary or permanent (nothing ever is) contracts, he has not fired anyone from said contracts... one or two were for released for disciplinary reasons and a few have asked for their release. Yes, some talent contracts have lapsed and are no longer with the company (or per-appearance), but they were not fired.


So they're still temporary, right? Not sure what else you're arguing because I didn't say he doesn't fire people either.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Garty said:


> Or God forbid, he has some morals? Maybe he doesn't need every last penny for his company to "survive" by cutting talent left and right. There's no stockholders, or shareholders to get in the way of that.


Firing people doesn't mean you lack morals at all


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Firing people doesn't mean you lack morals at all


Without context it doesn't, boasting your financials and doing it doesn't place them in a good light.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> Without context it doesn't, boasting your financials and doing it doesn't place them in a good light.


WWE is a public traded business, WWE needs to satisfy their investors and baord my making as much profit as possible. Vince is not on his daddy's allowance, Vince is a pure businessman.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

i mean, he's not wrong


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Vince is no pure businessman. The petty bastard leaves soooo much money on the table when his alleged genius apparently fails him…again. His longevity is impressive. The marketing and selling WWE around the world is pretty smart. Nick Khan likely deserves the credit for any recent successes the have enjoyed. 

McMahon has outlived all of his major rivals in the wrestling business. Setting yourself as not only the biggest but also better and simultaneously above the entire concept of pro wrestling for almost forty years has an influence on the industry and consumers. Heck, confused non-English speakers might actually believe that pro wrestling is fake while WWE’s Sports Entertainment is so saturated that they might think SE and PW are not the same thing and WWE is FABULOUS at appearing FABULOUS. Vince’s long run probably shouldn’t be counted in his favour from at least this point going forward. The next major successes WWE enjoys will be solely the work of someone named Khan.


----------

